# Is the monthly CMHR newsletter every other month?



## Seashells (Sep 3, 2008)

A few days ago, I emailed someone in the club asking about the newsletter, but never heard anything... so I thought to ask here. Thanks.


----------



## chandab (Sep 3, 2008)

I'm not sure how often it is, and I delete after I read them, but I the August 2008 newsletter was still in my e-mail. So, we had one in August. Sorry, I guess that probably isn't that much help.


----------



## Seashells (Sep 3, 2008)

chandab said:


> I'm not sure how often it is, and I delete after I read them, but I the August 2008 newsletter was still in my e-mail. So, we had one in August. Sorry, I guess that probably isn't that much help.


I became a member late June. I think I got my first one in Later that month. Then, nothing in July, nothing in August. It's helpful knowing you got one in Aug. But now I'm wondering why I didn't mine. Well, Thanks for your reply


----------



## Gini (Sep 3, 2008)

Connie is in the process of getting the newsletter out for Sept. She's had a few glitches with her computer so Sept is a little late. If you will send me your

e-mail I will send you July and August.


----------



## Seashells (Sep 3, 2008)

Gini said:


> Connie is in the process of getting the newsletter out for Sept. She's had a few glitches with her computer so Sept is a little late. If you will send me youre-mail I will send you July and August.


I figured something was holding things up, then wondered if it's bi-monthly, or if I was just forgotton? I will email you for July and August, and Thanks!


----------



## Seashells (Sep 3, 2008)

Gini said:


> Connie is in the process of getting the newsletter out for Sept. She's had a few glitches with her computer so Sept is a little late. If you will send me youre-mail I will send you July and August.


Hi again Gini, I emailed about 20 minutes ago, but here's my email address (incase my emails are not getting to you). Thanks again!

[email protected]


----------



## Connie P (Sep 3, 2008)

Hello everyone! I am done with the September newsletter and will be sending it out to everyone tomorrow evening via email.

If you are a member and are not receiving your newsletter via email - please let me know - feel free to email me anytime - I might not have the correct email address for you.

I have been having a bit of computer troubles lately but I sure don't want anyone missing out on their newsletters.

Have a great evening and I will send you the July, Aug and Sept. newsletters. I apologize for you not receiving yours.

My email is

[email protected]


----------

